# Software: Has anyone ever used  Realm Works?



## Madmaxneo (May 23, 2014)

I am looking for some good campaign management software and Realm Works looks like it might fit the bill, but it is a little costly at $50. I would like to get some personal opinions on the software from the people on here from those who have used Realm Works (or know of someone who has) before I purchase. 

I'd also like to know if there is any other campaign management software out there other than Realm Works.

Thanks in advance.
Bruce


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 23, 2014)

Just downloaded Realm Works but have not had the time to use it.  It combined a lot of the different I tools I use into one place.   

As for other campaign management tools, NBOS has The Keep http://nbos.com/products/keep/keep.htm

DMGenie is still around. http://www.dmgenie.com/

In the past I used Microsoft One Notes but have moved to EverNotes for my iPad with Google Docs as a backup and other apps for support, like IThoughtHD.

There is a thread that has a number...see if I can find it.

That older thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?81852-Programs-to-organize-campaigns


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 26, 2014)

check out: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?354565-Realm-Works-Videos&highlight=realm+works


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 24, 2014)

Okay, been using Realm Works for a month now and putting this into the "you get out what you put in" type of apps.  It has some great features but you also have to do a lot of work input and building the relationships, the links and the tables.  The good news is that the more you use it, the faster task become.  

Note: only works on PC, I use my iPad for gaming, this I found as a draw back.    

For me, I find EverNotes just as good for what I need.


----------



## bone_naga (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm a fan of Masterplan. It's awesome and it's free.


----------



## ShinHakkaider (Jul 2, 2014)

MasterPlan also seems to be both Windows and 4E specific...


----------

